
On Food and Zapping (2008) - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/02/dining/02curious.html
======
mhb
What surprised me about this was that it is OK to use metal bowls in the
microwave - problems come from pointed areas of metal, which a bowl doesn't
have.

~~~
pdkl95
Many pre-made microwavable products use metal to direct/control heating. The
most well-known is probably "hot pockets", which use a metal-lined sleeve
known as a "susceptor".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susceptor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susceptor)

